# East matagorda bay



## elmatadors (Nov 30, 2017)

Went out early Saturday morning and fished until about 1. Found birds working and caught 3 keeper trout under them. The birds kept dispersing so we went and waded other spots. Man there was a lot of boats on the water even with the heavy fog. Found a ton of nice reds in the back marshes but only landed 3 sightcasting. I kept spooking huge schools of really nice slot reds. I started an Instagram page called el matadors I would appreciate some follows and likes


----------



## gotmuddy (Dec 19, 2013)

thanks for the report, and I hit follow!


----------



## Titus Bass (Dec 26, 2008)

Welcome....nice report


----------



## deckid (Jul 25, 2011)

Welcome to 2coolfishing, nice fish and thanks for the report.


----------



## sea-ger (Jun 20, 2016)

Part of the reason you saw so many boats was because guides and others love to share their success on social media. They make it seem like shooting fish in barrel. Unfortunately no one hears about the not so great trips(which there are plenty of, that is a tough bay!). 3 of the top posts in the in this section are about East Matagorda bay..........and the smallest bay in Texas just cant handle that kind of publicity. I wont be following you on Instagram, but I truly hope you are honest about your trips and share more than just the stuff that boosts your ego.


----------



## nagel67 (Oct 28, 2012)

sea-ger said:


> Part of the reason you saw so many boats was because guides and others love to share their success on social media. They make it seem like shooting fish in barrel. Unfortunately no one hears about the not so great trips(which there are plenty of, that is a tough bay!). 3 of the top posts in the in this section are about East Matagorda bay..........and the smallest bay in Texas just cant handle that kind of publicity. I wont be following you on Instagram, but I truly hope you are honest about your trips and share more than just the stuff that boosts your ego.


sea-ger, you have my complete support.


----------



## BlackSpots (Oct 8, 2016)

sea-ger said:


> Part of the reason you saw so many boats was because guides and others love to share their success on social media. They make it seem like shooting fish in barrel. Unfortunately no one hears about the not so great trips(which there are plenty of, that is a tough bay!). 3 of the top posts in the in this section are about East Matagorda bay..........and the smallest bay in Texas just cant handle that kind of publicity. I wont be following you on Instagram, but I truly hope you are honest about your trips and share more than just the stuff that boosts your ego.


Amen. Spot on.


----------

